# Uhrzeiten miteinander vergleichen



## Luma (6. Jul 2005)

Hio. Ich schaff's irgendwo nicht 2 unterschiedliche Uhrzeiten miteinander zu vergleichen, d.h. zu ermittel ob z.B. Uhrzeit 1 vor Uhrzeit 2 liegt. Man kann zwar mit der Calendar-Klasse Daten vergleichen, Zeiten aber meines erachtens nicht.

Weiß da vielleicht jemand bescheid?

cu
luma


----------



## bummerland (6. Jul 2005)

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Date.html#compareTo(java.util.Date)


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jul 2005)

Die Zeit eines Calendar-Objektes in Millisekunden als _long_ liefert:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Calendar.html#getTimeInMillis()
Damit lassen sich natürlich auch Zeiten vergleichen.

Calendar-Objekte vergleichen:
http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/docs/api/java/util/Calendar.html#compareTo(java.util.Calendar)

Die passende comapreTo()-Methode einer Klasse Termin könnte so aussehen:

```
/** Vergleichen von Datumswerten*/
    public int compareTo(Object o) {
        if(o instanceof Termin) {
            Termin termin = (Termin)o;
            return calendar.compareTo(termin.getTermin());
        }
        return 0;
    }
```
getTermin() würde in diesem Beispiel eine Referenz auf ein Calendar-Objekt zurückliefern, welches in einem Objekt vom Typ Termin gespeichert wurde.


----------



## bambi (7. Jul 2005)

Ich hatte auch mal eine Applikation, bei der ich verschiedene Tag miteinander vergleichen musste. Das wurde dann recht
nervig, da ich bestimmte Aktionen aufrufen wollte, wenn 2 Dinge am gleichen Tag passieren...

Also wollte nur sagen, wenn Du Tage vergleichen willst, dann immer darauf achten, dass Du alles was unwichtig ist auf
"0" setzt, da Dir die compare-Methoden sonst auch nur Probleme bereiten koennen (in bestimmten Faellen)  :wink:


----------



## Luma (7. Jul 2005)

> Ich hatte auch mal eine Applikation, bei der ich verschiedene Tag miteinander vergleichen musste. Das wurde dann recht
> nervig, da ich bestimmte Aktionen aufrufen wollte, wenn 2 Dinge am gleichen Tag passieren...



Ich will zweit unterschiedliche Tageszeiten vergleichen *egal* welchen Tages. Kurz: Daten sind uninteressant. Ich will z.B. wissen: Es ist jetzt 6:34 liegt das vor oder nach 9:00?


----------



## bambi (8. Jul 2005)

Ja, sowas meinte ich ja auch damit. Dann musst Du eben darauf achten, dass Du wirklich nur die Zeit drin hast und
eben den Tag bei jedem Vergleich auf einen default-Wert setzt, oder sowas. Ansonsten werden die ja auch mit
zum Vergleichen herangezogen.


----------

